# critical skills visa rejection, employer not registered



## heshamelmasry (Jun 19, 2017)

Guys here is my story

Now i have a critical skills visa and i have only 3 months left in my visa. I went to renew it at vfs it took like 1 month then i got a letter of rejection saying the company i am working for is not registered which is not true at all. So i got some legal documents with a registration number and i submitted an appeal and i paid 1300 rands. Now after i searched on the internet your website and many other forums i see that it takes long and i my visa will end soon. I am thinking to go back to my country renew it and come back. please advice me my status of the appeal now is : Application for xxxx has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on xxx . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

heshamelmasry said:


> Guys here is my story
> 
> Now i have a critical skills visa and i have only 3 months left in my visa. I went to renew it at vfs it took like 1 month then i got a letter of rejection saying the company i am working for is not registered which is not true at all. So i got some legal documents with a registration number and i submitted an appeal and i paid 1300 rands. Now after i searched on the internet your website and many other forums i see that it takes long and i my visa will end soon. I am thinking to go back to my country renew it and come back. please advice me my status of the appeal now is : Application for xxxx has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on xxx . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website


I am in the exact same situation...company not registered, telephone not working...bla bla bla. Appealing later this week. Did you get through please? Share updates please.


----------



## Muzhinji (Jul 27, 2017)

Guys anyone who has been luck with appeals? My initial visa was rejected on the grounds that I did not include a sworn affidavit that I did not have any contractual obligations in my home country ..which I included in the appeal. 

How long does it take my VISA is expiring next week. Kindly help with any information that could expedite the process.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Appeals take forever, a new application was gonna be faster , now you just have to follow up and not leave the Republic till its out.


----------



## Muzhinji (Jul 27, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Appeals take forever, a new application was gonna be faster , now you just have to follow up and not leave the Republic till its out.


Thanks. Let me try all the channels available. I was ill advised I should have reapplied. The tragedy however is that the DHA guys do not reply to emails or answer the phone. 
If anybody knows a conduct just shout at me at 0843202102


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

They always pick up my call you need to stay on the line. Ive stayed on the line for 20 min before they answered. Just make sure you're on a landline or you have unlimited airtime its costly. Send an email every day if you have to . The do respond. Good luck


----------



## Rocklee (Sep 5, 2017)

*Motivation Letter*

Could you please help and share your motivation letter. Thanks


----------

